# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  جمالك من الطبيعه آحلى

## مدحت

عصير الليمون
من أفضل المنظفات الطبيعية للبشرة ، فيستخدم للتخلص من القاذورات والدهون الزائدة التى تترسب بمسام البشرة الدهنية 

. كما يمتاز بتأثيرة القابض للبشرة ، لذايستخدم لقفل مسام الجلد التى تظهر بشكل واضح فتشوه البشرة ، وتعطي فرصة 

لتجمع القاذورات والدهون . ولليمون كذلك أثر مقاوم للنمش ، ومحسن للون البشرة عموماً . ولاستخدام الليمون كمادة منظفة 

أوقابضة للجلد تدهن البشرة بطبقة رقيقة من عصير الليمون ، وتبقى بضع دقائق حتى تجف ، ثم يشطف الوجة بالماء 

الفاتر . كما يستخدم عصير الليمون لإزالة صفرة الأسنان وذلك باستخدامة على الفرشاة أو على قطعة قطن لدعك الأسنان .


الجزر

من أغنى النباتات بفيتامين - أ - الذي يغذي الجلد ولذا يدخل الجزر في تركيب كثير من الكريمات والأقنعة . كما يمكن 

الاعتماد على تناول الجزر كطعام بهدف تغذية الجلد وإكسابة المرونة والملمس الناعم . ولعمل قناع من الجزر يسلق في الماء ثم 

يهرس جيداً ، ويستعمل عندما يبرد تماماً .


القرنفل

له مفعول منعش ومطهر للبشرة ولذا يفيد في علاج حبوب الوجة التي تكمن بها الجراثيم والبؤر العفنة . ولهذا الغرض يدخل 

القرنفل في تركيب بعض الكريمات الطبية ، والأقنعة . كما هو معروف عنة أنة يفيد الأسنان ويقاوم الألم الناتج عنها ، ويعطر رائحة الفم .

القرفه

يستخدم الزيت المستخرج من القرفة في عمل المساج حيث يفيد الجلد ويغذية ، كما يستخدم كعلاج للجلد من حروق الشمس . 

كما يفيد زيت القرفة في تقوية الأسنان .


البابونج

نظراً لمفعولة المجمل للبشرة يدخل البابونج في تركيب القناعات والكريمات ، ويضاف منقوع البابونج لحمام الماء . كما أنة 

يساعد على زوال حبوب الوجة ، يقاوم تهيج الجلد .

الكافور 

معروف عن زيت الكافور تأثيرة المضاد للآلام الروماتيزمية . كما يمتازالكافور بأنة ملين ومطهر للجلد ، ويفيد في علاج 

المتاعب الناتجة عن البشرة الدهنية .

النعناع

يمتاز النعناع بتأثيرة المرطب للجلد ، كما يساعد على صفاء البشرة وزوال الحبوب منها . ويمكن إضافتة لماء الحمام لأغراض التجميل .

حبة البركة

معروف عن حبة البركة خصائصها الطبية المتعددة ولها فوائد عظيمة للجلد والشعر ، حيث يستخدم زيت حبة البركة كمنضف قوي للبشرة ومضاد للالتهابات . ويدخل في تركيب شامبوهات الأعشاب لغسل الشعر حيث يقوية وينعمة . و يارب يعجبكم الموضوع و ياريت لا تبخلوا على بردودكم

----------


## Paradise

شكرا مدحت
معلومات مفيدة

----------


## مدحت

> شكرا مدحت
> معلومات مفيدة


شكرا على المرور

----------


## باريسيا

*اكيد فيها كل هل الفوائد واكتر بكتير 

يسلمو اديك اخي مدحت على المعلومات 

ويعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## مدحت

> *اكيد فيها كل هل الفوائد واكتر بكتير 
> 
> يسلمو اديك اخي مدحت على المعلومات 
> 
> ويعطيك الف عافيه*


الله يعافيكي

وشكرا لمرورك

----------


## محمد العزام

يسلمو مدحت

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مدحت

----------


## مدحت

> يسلمو مدحت


ايديك يا محمد

وشكرا على المرور

----------


## مدحت

> شكرا مدحت


شكرا لمرورك

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## حلم حياتي

شكرا على المعلومات 
اغلبهم ما كنت بعرف لهالدرجة الفائدة

----------


## مدحت

> مشكور


مشكورة للمرور




> شكرا على المعلومات 
> اغلبهم ما كنت بعرف لهالدرجة الفائدة


الحمد انك استفدتي

شكرا للمرور

----------

